# Looking to move to Portugal - what would I need to live there for 3 years?



## Deranger (Dec 10, 2008)

So I'm new to travel and basically have no idea what I'm doing.

I'm looking to move to Portugal from Canada, and live there for 3+ years on 30-40 thousand dollars. I'll be living homeless unless I can find a job, so my plan is to spend 10-20 a day on food and water. But my goal isn't to look for a job, it's to party and soak up the sun.

So my question is, what will I need if staying there for 3 years? Is it even possible to stay there for that long if not working?
Would I be able to get a bank account? How could I have access to my money in Canada, or would it be possible to transfer it into a Portugal bank account?
I'll have my class 1 drivers license in Canada, would it be possible to get a driving job in Portugal? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The first (and in some ways the biggest) issue you need to resolve is that of a visa. Coming from outside the EU, you need to have a "long-stay" visa of some sort, and one with working privileges if you're planning on working. It's normally necessary to find a job first before you can apply for a visa that will allow you to work, as your employer becomes your sponsor in the visa process.

You could start out by checking the website for the Portuguese Consulate in Canada. They sometimes (but not always) have a section about visas. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Deranger (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply!!

What if I don't decide to work? I'd like to bike all over portugal and visit the many festivals and trance parties. Do you think I'll be able to get a long-term visa if just going there to vacation?

I'll try phoning the Portuguese Consulate.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're not going to work, you will have to "prove" somehow that you have the financial resources to live there for the length of time you want to - without having to find a job. That can be tough, as the Consulates sometimes have different ideas of how much it takes to live in their country than, say, the department that actually issues the visas. You normally will also have to show that you have health insurance that covers at least as much as the local national health system.

Best to contact the Consulate directly. There are sometimes other requirements - like a knowledge of the language or some form of contact (prior vacation trips or friends or family in the country).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

